#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Монах, принцесса и лес

## Shaanti

В северных районах Таиланда исчезают леса. На земле, которая еще сорок лет назад была покрыта густыми лесами, сейчас раскинулись рисовые поля. Буддийские монахи, при поддержке королевской семьи, предпринимают отчаянные попытки спасти исчезающие деревья и реки. Они борются с чиновниками, поощряющими крестьян к вырубкам. В противном случае катастрофа неминуема…


http://video.yandex.ru/users/lebedev...ns56/view/879/

----------

Дина Скатова (22.12.2011)

----------

